#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос  о состоянии

## Люся Костина

Уважаемые друзья. 
У меня есть вопрос к вам , помогите пожалуйста разобраться у кого есть подобный опыт 
Практиками занимаюсь около 10 лет. Последние 5 лет изучаю Мадхъямику. Выполняю практики по шаматхе
Передач на дзогчен у НН нет. 
У меня есть вопрос , возникший в результате практик . Когда  выполняя медитацию на пустоту постигается  отсутствие Я"  .осознание и внешнее пространство переживаются нераздельными . Переживая это , обретается на мгновение состояние знания как все есть на самом деле.   Сначала это переживание мгновенное, потом постепенно оно становится все более стабильным , объединяя это состояние с повседневной деятельностью  во всем видишь " себя". Все что переживается ни отлично от переживающего. Есть ли какие то параллели этому состоянию  в дзогчен. 
Спасибо

----------


## Дубинин

Мой Вам совет- не говорите вслух о своём опыте (только ламе)- иначе "фальшивым" станет. (а так-как хотите)))

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Chza (21.02.2015), Legba (15.07.2013), Аурум (15.07.2013), Гошка (28.05.2014), Дечен Намдрол (16.07.2013), Наталья (15.07.2013), Топпер- (15.07.2013), Федор Ф (15.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2013), Юрий Бочкарев (01.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

Главное помните о том, что "всё тлен".

.)

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Eugeny (15.07.2013), Наталья (15.07.2013), Федор Ф (15.07.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> помогите пожалуйста разобраться у кого есть подобный опыт 
>  Когда  выполняя медитацию на пустоту постигается  отсутствие Я"  .осознание и внешнее пространство переживаются нераздельными .


А что про это в книжках говорится?

----------


## Sadhak

Да, вот прямо буквально такими словами в книжках и говорится. Обычно когда вербализуют собственный опыт не читая книжек, он как-то по-другому озвучивается.

----------


## Eugeny

Дык это всего лишь обычная сфера безграничного пространства у меня уже утвердилось это состояние. Плюс ещё у меня к нему добавилось постоянное ощущение невесомости. А вообще на будущее не привязывайтесь ни к какому опыту, если что то испытали, скажите себе, что это не так уж важно и надо идти(практиковать) дальше. Ибо всё Дукха(Неудовлетворительно)

----------

Степан Т (15.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

По теме -посмотрите, сохранится ли этот опыт по прошествии некоторого времени, и насколько он окажет на вас влияние. Какой вообще эффект он окажет в долговременной перспективе? Вообще, эти спецэффекты в медитации конечно забавны, они хоть как-то разнообразят процесс, но какой в них толк, если человек не становится мудрее, человечнее, лучше?

----------

Кунсанг (15.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дык это всего лишь обычная сфера безграничного пространства у меня уже утвердилось это состояние. Плюс ещё у меня к нему добавилось постоянное ощущение невесомости. А вообще на будущее не привязывайтесь ни к какому опыту, если что то испытали, скажите себе, что это не так уж важно и надо идти(практиковать) дальше. Ибо всё Дукха(Неудовлетворительно)


Евгений, сфера безграничного пространства - это очень высокая джхана. Выше четвертой, в которой обретаются иддхи и воспоминания прошлых жизней. Вряд ли можно перескочить через предшествующие джханы и достичь сферы бесконечного пространства. Скорее всего, вы принимаете за эту джхану что-то другое. В любом случае, не стоит оценивать свои достижения. Не столь важно, какой сферы вы достигли, главное, чтобы медитация была полезной и приносила успокоение.

----------

Akaguma (17.07.2013), Alex (15.07.2013), Bob (16.07.2013), Zom (15.07.2013), Аурум (15.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

> По теме -посмотрите, сохранится ли этот опыт по прошествии некоторого времени, и насколько он окажет на вас влияние. Какой вообще эффект он окажет в долговременной перспективе? Вообще, эти спецэффекты в медитации конечно забавны, они хоть как-то разнообразят процесс, но какой в них толк, если человек не становится мудрее, человечнее, лучше?


Мудрость и сострадание неотъемлемая часть этого состояния...
Оно итак уже давно длится.... Вопрос изначально был другой...

----------


## Наталья

> Мудрость и сострадание неотъемлемая часть этого состояния...
> Оно итак уже давно длится.... Вопрос изначально был другой...


Это к тому, поменяет ли вас это состояние как человека, или нет. И будете ли Вы те же мудрость и сострадание проявлять спонтанно и в жизни, а не только в медитации.

----------


## Chikara

10 лет практики, 5 лет изучения мадхьямики и такой вопрос  :EEK!:

----------


## Аурум

А меня больше не вопрос удивляет, меня удивляет, что советуют те, у кого в традиции нет медитации на пустоту.

----------


## Наталья

> А меня больше не вопрос удивляет, меня удивляет, что советуют те, у кого в традиции нет медитации на пустоту.


Так потому и советуют, что медитируя на пустоту, нет никакой неожиданности, что эту пустоту рано или поздно увидишь. Другое дело, что в таком случае сложно понять, действительно ли это пустота, которая есть изначально, или это фантазии ума, из серии "хочешь видеть пустоту - получай свою пустоту". Ну или просто, если изо дня в день пытаться увидеть пустоту, то образ ее рано или поздно сконструируется, независимо, есть она на самом деле или нет, просто человек увидит то, что хочет видеть. Это иллюзия, а не освобождение от иллюзий. 
У нас нет медитаций на такие глобальные объекты, всё гораздо проще, поэтому легче понять, с фантазией ты имеешь дело, с самосконструированным объектом или действительно до чего-то прозрел.

----------


## Chikara

> А меня больше не вопрос удивляет, меня удивляет, что советуют те, у кого в традиции нет медитации на пустоту.


Автор пишет, что у нее состояние мудрости и сострадания является неотъемлемой частью какого-то состояния, которое у нее уже давно длится. Вопрос автора о параллелях этого состояния.)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А меня больше не вопрос удивляет, меня удивляет, что советуют те, у кого в традиции нет медитации на пустоту.


Почему нет? Есть. Об этом сутта МН 121 Чуласуньнята Сутта. Просто этому мало внимания уделяется.

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Аурум (15.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Автор пишет, что у нее состояние мудрости и сострадания является неотъемлемой частью какого-то состояния, которое у нее уже давно длится. Вопрос автора о параллелях этого состояния.)


Если вы внимательно перечитаете вопрос автора, то увидите, что она спрашивает есть ли какие то параллели этому состоянию *в дзогчен*.

----------


## Федор Ф

> У нас нет медитаций на такие глобальные объекты, всё гораздо проще,


Ничего себе проще - сфера "Ничто", например, или "Ни восприятие, ни невосприятие" - очень просто, нечего сказать.

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013), Тао (09.09.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Если вы внимательно перечитаете вопрос автора, то увидите, что она спрашивает есть ли какие то параллели этому состоянию *в дзогчен*.


Вот именно)

----------


## Наталья

> Ничего себе проще - сфера "Ничто", например, или "Ни восприятие, ни невосприятие" - очень просто, нечего сказать. Та же пустота, только иначе названа.


Ну не сразу же. И чтобы к этим уровням переходить, нужно джханы освоить.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если вы внимательно перечитаете вопрос автора, то увидите, что она спрашивает есть ли какие то параллели этому состоянию *в дзогчен*.


В самом деле, посоветовал бы некоторым тхеравадинам уйти из темы. Тем более, когда они допускают такие ошибки, что приходится приходить сюда, чтобы поправить. 
Прошу прощения у хозяев подфорума.

----------

Аурум (15.07.2013), Нико (17.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Мудрость и сострадание неотъемлемая часть этого состояния...
> Оно итак уже давно длится.... Вопрос изначально был другой...


То есть у Вас возникло и уже давно длится измененное состояние сознания?

----------


## Наталья

> В самом деле, посоветовал бы некоторым тхеравадинам уйти из темы. Тем более, когда они допускают такие ошибки, что приходится приходить сюда, чтобы поправить. 
> Прошу прощения у хозяев подфорума.


Да, покиньте форум, пожалуйста.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну не сразу же. И чтобы к этим уровням переходить, нужно джханы освоить.


Последняя поправка: названные мной уровни - тоже джханы, к вашему сведению.

----------

Аурум (15.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Да, покиньте форум, пожалуйста.


Сам себя кусает за хвост?) Действительно, после этих слов он должен уйти.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, покиньте форум, пожалуйста.


Слушаюсь и повинуюсь :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Слушаюсь и повинуюсь


И тогда на форуме останется только Наталья... Шоу одного актера.

----------

Akaguma (17.07.2013), Аурум (15.07.2013), Ашвария (15.07.2013), Сергей Хос (15.07.2013), Федор Ф (15.07.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вот бы Моше увёл тхеравадинов с этого форума...

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Последние 5 лет изучаю Мадхъямику.


Не мадхъям*и*ка, а мадхъям*а*ка. 
Пустотоведы такие пустотоведы.

----------


## Eugeny

> Евгений, сфера безграничного пространства - это очень высокая джхана. Выше четвертой, в которой обретаются иддхи и воспоминания прошлых жизней. Вряд ли можно перескочить через предшествующие джханы и достичь сферы бесконечного пространства. Скорее всего, вы принимаете за эту джхану что-то другое. В любом случае, не стоит оценивать свои достижения. Не столь важно, какой сферы вы достигли, главное, чтобы медитация была полезной и приносила успокоение.


Переживание предыдущих джхан у меня было. Другое дело, что люди переоценивают Джханы и Сферы, а вообще скажу так, как говорил Аджан Ча, не нужно в плане пути целиком полагаться на канон, у каждого может быть свой путь по ощущениями и восприятиям не схожий с каноном, на эту тему есть хорошая книга "То чего нет на карте"


В Таиланде есть такое выражение - «арахан диб», что означает «сырой архат» или «не приготовленный архат». Это означает человека, который начитался текстов, всё спланировал заранее, а затем пытается втиснуть свою медитацию в ту теорию, которую он выстроил, исходя из изучения текстов. Когда он достигает финала пути своей выстроенной на предубеждениях теории, он считает это успехом в практике. Вероятно, вы поняли, что выражение «сырой архат» отнюдь не хвалебное. Такой фразой высмеивают неопытных практикующих, которые думают, что можно всё постичь заранее. 
Есть и другая тайская фраза о том, кто «знает, прежде чем родился, стал экспертом, прежде чем попробовал». В целом - это та же самая идея.
То, с чем мы имеем дело, не является набором вызубренных фактов. Мы работаем с умением, а начинаем, исходя из невежества. Это означает, что хоть вы и можете получить заранее общее представление о навыке, прочитав об этом или послушав кого-то со стороны, всё же фактическая практика - это нечто такое, в чём вам надо научиться чувствовать ваш путь. Умение правильно чувствовать практику - это суть мастерства.
Основополагающие принципы могут быть применены по отношению к каждому, но никто прежде никогда не тренировал ваш личный ум с его индивидуальными проблемами. Именно вы будете тренировать его, развивая умение как в общем, так и в частностях. Вы исходите из невежества, но вам нужно научиться, как быть своим собственным учителем. Это означает научиться тому, как учиться на ваших конкретных ошибках. Наметьте план того, что вы собираетесь сделать, делайте это, а затем смотрите, что происходит. Постарайтесь с самого начала работать с наилучшими намерениями - что кажется наиболее подходящим, наиболее правильным - но будьте готовы к тому, чтобы по мере продвижения в пути вносить изменения.
Это суть того, чему учил Будда Рахулу в той сутте, на которую я постоянно ссылаюсь. И я ссылаюсь на неё, потому что она основополагающая и очень важная. Вы не можете знать заранее результаты того, во что обернутся ваши действия. Иногда вы можете предполагать, и работать с вашими наилучшими ожиданиями, но вам следует помнить о том факте, что ваши ожидания иногда могут быть ошибочными. И Будда также учит вас тому, как работать с обнаружением ошибочных ожиданий - иногда признавать, что вы делаете что-либо неправильно, и вы учитесь останавливаться. Другой раз, вы можете анализировать результаты действий уже после того, как они были совершены. Для этого требуется честность и прямота, а частью пути к тому, как обучиться честности и прямоте является готовность признавать только что распознанные ошибки, готовность оговорить их с кем-то, кто продвинулся дальше в пути. Это так, потому что ваше желание быть открытым и честным по поводу этих вещей с другими людьми переходит в открытость и честность по поводу этих вещей с самим собой. Так вы развиваете ваши благие качества. Ваша внешняя манера общения становится частью вашего внутреннего диалога.
Поэтому практика - это комбинация того, что вы узнали от других людей, приняв это близко к сердцу, и факта вашего понимания, что всё это нужно ещё проверить. Всё может выйти не так, как вы того ожидаете. Эта часть мудрости. Она начинается с изучения того, что вы услышали и затем обдумали. Но, тем не менее, подлинное прозрение приходит благодаря развитию этих качеств в своём уме.
Это похоже на поход в дикие места. Вы изучаете карту, строите планы, но когда вы оказываетесь в лесу, то осознаёте, что лес совсем не такой, каким представлялся на карте. На карте вы видите залитые зелёным цветом пятна с красными линиями и небольшими символами. Но когда вы осматриваетесь в лесу, то не видите этих зелёных пятен, символов, линий. Линии значимы: они обозначают тропинки в лесу. Они дают схематичное представление о том, что там. Но вы видите, что там куда больше всего, чем просто бледно-зелёные и красные пятна карты. Там деревья, животные, изменения ландшафта. Вы строите планы на основании карты, но будьте готовы выбросить свои планы за борт по мере того, как встретитесь с новыми и неожиданными вещами. Это важная часть практики: как работать с неожиданным.
В старшей школе у меня был друг, который уехал на военную подготовку и позже рассказывал мне о том, что в процессе тренировок ему приходилось бежать длительные кроссы. В старшей школе одним из того, что я больше всего не любил, были длинные кроссы на уроке физкультуры. Они практически убивали меня. Моими наихудшими воспоминаниями уроков по физкультуре были пробежки длиной в милю, а затем обратно. Я возвращался с головокружением, рвотой, и мне приходилось лежать на скамейке в раздевалке с чувством, что сейчас я умру. И в устах моего друга эта история звучала как ужастик. Частью его военной подготовки был километровый кросс с полным рюкзаком за спиной. Разумеется, на финишной черте все ожидали окончания. Но когда они добегали, инструктор говорил: «Окей, ещё четверть мили». Разумеется, начинались жалобы. Но он отвечал: «Когда вы посреди сражения, у вас нет прочерченных линий, обозначающих пределы, до которых вас будет преследовать враг, или нет договорённости, что вы будете сражаться только до пяти вечера. Вы можете только предполагать как долго будет идти бой, но наверняка сказать нельзя. Вы должны быть готовы к тому, что это будет длиться реально долго. И вы должны учиться, как обнаружить внутренние ресурсы, на которые можно положиться, когда вас прижмёт так, что вам покажется, что у вас больше нет сил».
В точности то же самое верно и для битвы с омрачениями. Вы не можете предугадать, когда жажда заявит о себе или как долго она будет продолжать возвращаться, вновь и вновь. Иногда бывает так, что похоть действительно замолкает на недели и месяцы, но вы никогда не знаете, коль скоро она вновь и во всю силу заявит о себе, и вам нужно быть готовым к этой возможности.
Поэтому работа с неожиданностями - важное умение в практике, потому что вам придётся столкнуться с многочисленными непредвиденными вещами как изнутри, так и снаружи. Нужно выработать правильное отношение, правильную уверенность в своей способности распознать ситуацию. И этот вид уверенности нельзя получить на курсах по повышению чувства собственного достоинства. Её можно развить только фактической практикой работы с ситуациями, и, со временем, и изучением того, до какой степени вы можете положиться на силу вашего наблюдения, и где эти силы нужно бы заострить. Аджан Маха Буа отмечает, что когда омрачения перечисляются в книгах, то они излагаются стройными аккуратными списками, но когда они возникают в уме - то они не следуют этим спискам. Они не идут в правильном порядке. Они идут вперемешку, и вы должны быть готовы работать с ними вперемешку, по мере того, как они возникают. Король Таиланда однажды спросил Лон Пу Дьюна: «С какими омрачениями вы работаете вначале?». Ответ был такой: «С теми, которые возникают вначале». Иногда возникают утончённые омрачения, иногда - грубые. Они не выстраиваются в аккурат.
И опять-таки, хорошо, когда можно обозначить омрачения, чтобы иметь представление о том, с чем придётся работать, но будьте готовы к тому, что многое из того, что произойдёт в вашем уме, будет не таким, как это описано в книгах. Аджан Ли однажды сказал, что у ума так много путей, что ни одна книга на свете не сможет описать их все. Но, благо, есть некоторые основные схемы, на которых можно учиться и пытаться их применять. И если, когда вы пробежались по списку ваших умений и схем, вы всё ещё видите, что это не работает, вам придётся использовать собственную находчивость и пробовать новые подходы.
Вот почему одним из наиболее худших отношений, которое вы можете иметь к медитации, является надежда на то, что некий аджан скажет вам делать так-то, и на этом всё. Вам не нужно думать об этом - просто делайте вот так, так и так - следуйте его указаниям, и вы гарантированно доберётесь до конца пути. В данном случае вы сваливаете всю ответственность с себя на аджана. А вам необходимо быть готовым к тому, чтобы принять ответственность на себя: экспериментировать, пробовать различные подходы, учиться читать результаты. Таково умение медитировать. И именно так вы развиваете мудрость.
Это происходит из вашей готовности поместить себя в неопределённые ситуации - быть готовым к приключению, а не к экскурсии. Представьте себе туристов на этих круизах по островам Аляски. В целом люди проживают в плавающем отеле, и какой опыт они получают? Они сходят на сушу в разных портах, там они толпятся с гидами, которые предлагают им расфасованный и готовый к употреблению упакованный опыт диких мест Аляски. Затем они едут назад домой с этими пакетами впечатлений, так и не узнав для себя ничего нового. Они не развивают никаких умений. Они просто платят за шоу. Таковы туристы. А приключение начинается, когда вы готовы сами оказаться в неопределённой ситуации и учиться на этой неопределённости. Таков единственный путь к обретению подлинного прозрения.
Вот почему Будда учил, что есть три вида мудрости: на уровне понимания исходя из услышанного, на уровне размышления, и на уровне развития качеств ума. Только непосредственно на практике вы начинаете получать интуитивное ощущение, подлинное чувство того, что такое, скажем, осознанность, или какова бдительность, и на что эти качества способны. Вы можете уже знать что-либо об этих качествах в их потенциальном виде, но по мере их роста они могут развиться самым неожиданным образом. Они могут раскрыться и связаться также и с другими качествами ума. Поэтому в практике всегда есть элемент неопределённости, что требует вашей личной вовлечённости в обращении с тем, что вы узнали, в применении этого к тренировке каких-либо индивидуальных аспектов вашего ума. Это так, поскольку, как я уже сказал, никто никогда прежде не тренировал ваш индивидуальный ум, с его особой смесью омрачений. Вы должны будете сами тренировать его.
Поэтому посещайте те уроки, которые можете, изучайте карты, стройте планы. Но знайте, что планы могут разрушиться очень быстро. И знайте, что опора на свои собственные силы - это вовсе не плохо. Именно здесь происходит подлинное прозрение. Как говорит Аджан Маха Буа, мудрость не возникает, пока тебя не прижмёт в углу. Быть может это и не самое приятное место, в котором можно оказаться, но именно тут проявляются новые альтернативы, если, конечно, вы соизволите поискать их. В противном случае ваша практика будет похожа на плавленый сыр - не важно какой сыр поступает на фабрику, весь он смешивается с маслом и в результате вкус всегда один и тот же. Крафт Вельвета не изменился с тех пор, как я был ещё ребёнком. Быть может, они поменяли обёртку, но весь он очень предсказуемый, ерундовый. Но нам не нужен плавленый сыр в нашей практике. Нам не нужны ерундовые прозрения. Нам необходимо нечто получше.
Любая практика, которая требует меньше, чем ваше полное участие и меньше, чем ваша полная готовность выявлять, не способна преподнести вам стоящих сюрпризов. На самом деле пробуждение, когда оно приходит - это вполне удивительное событие. Поэтому учитесь тому, как работать с незначительными сюрпризами, и тогда и у больших сюрпризов будет возможность проявить себя, показать вам, что в жизни есть нечто особенное. В конце-концов, Будда сказал, что есть четыре благородные истины. Не вся жизнь - страдание. Часть жизни - это ещё и прекращение страданий - если вы раскроетесь тому, что может казаться невозможным или неосуществимым. Есть отрывок, где Будда говорит, что мы практикуем, чтобы увидеть то, что мы прежде никогда не видели, достичь того, чего прежде никогда не достигали, узнать то, чего прежде никогда не знали. Это означает быть готовым делать то, что мы никогда не делали, сталкиваться с тем, с чем мы никогда не планировали встречаться. Так что учитесь наслаждаться этим приключенческим аспектом пути, потому что он очень важен.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...-on-map-sv.htm

----------

Алик (01.08.2013), Альбина (15.07.2013), Ашвария (15.07.2013), Степан Т (15.07.2013)

----------


## Степан Т

> Переживание предыдущих джхан у меня было. Другое дело, что люди переоценивают Джханы и Сферы...


Евгений, спасибо Вам! Вы просто сделали мой вечер сегодня.  :Smilie:  Еще немного Вам осталось до цели  :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (17.07.2013), Pema Sonam (15.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не мадхъям*и*ка, а мадхъям*а*ка. 
> Пустотоведы такие пустотоведы.


И не то, и не другое. Мадхьямика.

----------

Алик (01.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Евгений, спасибо Вам! Вы просто сделали мой вечер сегодня.  Еще немного Вам осталось до цели


Да, куда нам до Джхнан и до до Сферы.

----------


## Eugeny

> но какой в них толк, если человек не становится мудрее, человечнее, лучше?


Толк в том, что он продолжит практику, не разочаруясь от отсутствия переживаний. Представьте если человек медитирует полгода к пример, и ничего никакого эффекта, он просто скажет себе, а на кой мне сдалась медитация, если нет никаких плодов от неё, даже незначительных. Ну соответственно, когда незначительные плоды переживаются, дальше в медитации уже идут более высокие явления, такие как беспристрастие, непривязанность, сострадание, понимание и.т.д

----------


## Eugeny

> Да, куда нам до Джхнан и до до Сферы.


Сферы это по сути те же Джханы, другое дело, что люди переоценивают и привязываются к ним и к их переживанию. Если вспомните, учителя Будды такие как Алара Калама и Удакка Рамапутта тоже достигали сфер,первый сферу отсутствия всего, второй сферу ни восприятия ни не восприятия но это ни о чём не говорит.
Если не смотря на такие уровни они всё ещё оставались омрачёнными неведением существами, то что уж говорить про сферу безграничного сознания, а уж про сферу безграничного пространства вообще и говорить нечего.

----------


## Нико

Цитата 


> Сообщение от Наталья Посмотреть сообщение
>     но какой в них толк, если человек не становится мудрее, человечнее, лучше?


А вот Вы, Наталья, попробуйте. Вдруг прогресс настанет?

----------

Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сферы это по сути те же Джханы, другое дело, что люди переоценивают и привязываются к ним и к их переживанию. Если вспомните, учителя Будды такие как Алара Калама и Удакка Рамапутта тоже достигали сфер,первый сферу отсутствия всего, второй сферу ни восприятия ни не восприятия но это ни о чём не говорит.
> Если не смотря на такие уровни они всё ещё оставались в неведении, то что уж говорить про сферу безграничного сознания, а уж про сферу безграничного пространства вообще и говорить нечего.


Я не помню, к великому сожалению.

----------


## Eugeny

> Я не помню, к великому сожалению.


А жаль

----------


## Нико

> А жаль


Правда жаль, кунчок сум)))

----------


## Miruka Ze

> И не то, и не другое. Мадхьямика.


И даже не это. Правильно- Мадхьямака. Ошибся с твердым знаком с подачи вики.



> Мадхьямика — так долгое время мы писали (вслед за «англичанами») название известной философской школы, пока недавно не обнаружили, что школа называется мадхьямака, а мадхьямика это последователь этой школы.





> Внимательному читателю, не знакомому с реалиями санскритских наименований, не может, однако, не броситься в глаза подзаголовок книги: "Введение в мадхьямИку". Я же озаглавил свой маленький очерк: "Введение в мадхьямАку". Здесь нет описки. Философия срединности действительно называется на санскрите "мадхьямАкой" (madhyamaka). А вот буддисты-адепты этого учения (представленного в своих высших проявлениях такими великими именами, как Нагарджуной, Арьядэвой, Буддхапалитой, Бха(ва)вивекой и тем же Чандракирти) — называются имено "мадхьямИками" (mādhyamika) — через "И" и с долгим первым "а".


Ну и Парибок где-то писал. Лень искать.

----------

Алик (01.08.2013), Ашвария (16.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Переживание предыдущих джхан у меня было. Другое дело, что люди переоценивают Джханы и Сферы


Евгений, обычно всему этому еще задолго предшествуют "джханы и сферы" скромности, мудрости, да и ума очевидно хоть немного  :Smilie: . С этим всем видно легкий дефицит, сори конечно.

----------

Akaguma (17.07.2013), Pema Sonam (16.07.2013), Zom (16.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Евгений, обычно всему этому еще задолго предшествуют "джханы и сферы" скромности, мудрости, да и ума очевидно хоть немного . С этим всем видно легкий дефицит, сори конечно.


Такие явления развиваются отдельными факторами восьмеричного пути, если вы увидели здесь противоположность скромности и мудрости, это ваши проекции, и похоже они так же связаны с тем, что вы переоцениваете Джханы.

----------


## Альбина

> Евгений, обычно всему этому еще задолго предшествуют "джханы и сферы" скромности, мудрости, да и ума очевидно хоть немного . С этим всем видно легкий дефицит, сори конечно.


интересно- а что в этом нескромного? ну пережил человек этот опыт и говорит об этом. как раз об этом и говорит,что можно всего этого достичь ,но все равно возникнут другие противоречия. кому то приобретенный опыт поможет их решить интуитивно,кто-то может и зациклиться и не пустить себя в дальнейшие трансформации.

----------

Eugeny (16.07.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И даже не это. Правильно- Мадхьямака.
> Ну и Парибок где-то писал. Лень искать.


Странно, что Щербатской писал "мадхьямика".
Должно быть, санскрита не знал ))))

----------

Нико (16.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> интересно- а что в этом нескромного?


Нескромного ничего нет. Просто чрезмерная переоценка собственных переживаний в медитации.

----------

Akaguma (17.07.2013), Kittisaro (16.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Альбина

> Нескромного ничего нет. Просто чрезмерная переоценка собственных переживаний в медитации.


как это переоценка? Это просто опыт -не более -не менее - дал знание чего-то .Разве вам не интересен чужой опыт?

----------

Eugeny (16.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> как это переоценка?


Ну вот так. Когда желаемое принимают за действительное.

----------

Kittisaro (16.07.2013), Pema Sonam (16.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну вот так. Когда желаемое принимают за действительное.


ну и зря вы так . надо людям доверять ) у вас же нет доказательств обратного . тогда зачем вы сами к этому стремитесь - если не верите в возможность  такого ?ну и сами посудите. Одно дело когда человек говорит - я это испытал - похоже на то о чем говорят там то и там то. А другое дело - человек ни фига ничего не испытал -но говорит - дело обстоит только так и никак по другому . Вы к чьему мнению прислушаетесь?

----------

Eugeny (16.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> у вас же нет доказательств обратного .


Тут и доказывать ничего не надо, достаточно внимательней прочитать пост, на который был ответ -



> Евгений, сфера безграничного пространства - это очень высокая джхана. Выше четвертой, в которой *обретаются иддхи* и *воспоминания прошлых жизней*.

----------

Аурум (16.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Альбина

> Тут и доказывать ничего не надо, достаточно внимательней прочитать пост, на который был ответ -


вот и становится понятно . Федор Ф говорит о том,чего сам не испытал, но поддвергает сомнению . Откуда такая уверенность?

----------

Eugeny (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Тут и доказывать ничего не надо, достаточно внимательней прочитать пост, на который был ответ -


Сиддхи появляются только после достижения Прекращения восприятия и чувствования, ни в одной из четырёх сфер их нет

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Федор Ф

> Сиддхи появляются только после достижения Прекращения восприятия и чувствования, ни в одной из четырёх сфер их нет
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Евгений, вы Канон-то хоть читайте внимательно, а! По достижении Четвертой джханы обретаются иддхи и воспоминания прошлых жизней. В каждой сутте, где описываются джханы, сказано об этом. Тысячу раз! Просто ужас какой-то! Знатоки.
Что вы утверждаете, что вам до Ниббаны один шаг? Это ваше дело, конечно, но людей-то хоть не вводите в искушение. Ответственнее относитесь к своим словам, когда вы говорите о высочайшей джхане: "а, это всего лишь..."
Не знаете чего - так спросите. Нет, вы же *утверждаете* и вводите людей в заблуждение.

----------

Akaguma (17.07.2013), Pema Sonam (16.07.2013), Аурум (16.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Тао (09.09.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro

Ну раз вы, Евгений, пережили джаны, то ответьте на плевый вопрос: как правильно переводить с пали витакка и вичара? Как известно большинство переводчиков описывает это как "направляющая" и "удерживающая" мысль. Но а. Брам категорически не согласен с этим и утверждает, что в джанах невозможен любой вид мышления вообще. Т.е. опишите свой опыт переживания простецкой первой джаны, из первых рук так сказать, без ссылок.
Потом пойдем дальше до высших сфер, вопрос данных переживаний крайне интересный.

----------

Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Евгений, вы Канон-то хоть читайте внимательно, а! По достижении Четвертой джханы обретаются иддхи и воспоминания прошлых жизней. В каждой сутте, где описываются джханы, сказано об этом. Тысячу раз! Просто ужас какой-то! Знатоки.
> Что вы утверждаете, что вам до Ниббаны один шаг? Это ваше дело, конечно, но людей-то хоть не вводите в искушение. Ответственнее относитесь к своим словам, когда вы говорите о высочайшей джхане: "а, это всего лишь..."
> Не знаете чего - так спросите. Нет, вы же *утверждаете* и вводите людей в заблуждение.


Так я кинул ведь ссылку вам на сутту, там указано наоборот, почему вы считаете, что другие сутты более верны?

----------


## Eugeny

> Ну раз вы, Евгений, пережили джаны, то ответьте на плевый вопрос: как правильно переводить с пали витакка и вичара? Как известно большинство переводчиков описывает это как "направляющая" и "удерживающая" мысль. Но а. Брам категорически не согласен с этим и утверждает, что в джанах невозможен любой вид мышления вообще. Т.е. опишите свой опыт переживания простецкой первой джаны, из первых рук так сказать, без ссылок.
> Потом пойдем дальше до высших сфер, вопрос данных переживаний крайне интересный.


Брам прав. 
Описываю например первую Джхану.
1)Ум направляет и удерживает всё внимание на объекте
2)Далее удерживая ум на объекте, не остаётся ничего кроме объекта на которое направлено внимание, всё сосредоточен только на объекте, и никаких мыслей действительно там нет вообще
3)Испытывается восторг и счастье настолько что даже льются слёзы.

----------


## sergey

> Так я кинул ведь ссылку вам на сутту, там указано на оборот, почему вы считаете, что другие сутты более верны?


В этой сутте не написано, что иддхи обретаются после достижения прекращения.

----------

Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> В этой сутте не написано, что иддхи обретаются после достижения прекращения.


Там указан другой порядок достижений. Сиддхи уже идут после прекращения восприятия и чувствования.
Если вы читали Сутту, то порядок такой.
1)Четыре Джахны
2)Бесформенные сферы
3)Прекращение восприятия и чувствования
4)Шесть видов сверхспособностей

----------


## sergey

> Там указан другой порядок.


В этой сутте Будда перечисляет свои достижения джхан и самапатти, а потом сверхзнания. Он не говорит, что сверхзнания достигаются только после достижения прекращения.
А вот в этой сутте Будда говорит, что при освоении четырех джхан и хорошем освоении нимитты, он может пережить любое из шести сверхзнаний:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm

----------

Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> В этой сутте Будда перечисляет свои достижения джхан и самапатти, а потом сверхзнания. Он не говорит, что сверхзнания достигаются только после достижения прекращения.
> А вот в этой сутте Будда говорит, что при освоении четырех джхан и хорошем освоении нимитты, он может любое из шести сверхзнаний:
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm


Если вы читали ту Сутту которуя я вам кинул, то порядок такой.
1)Четыре Джханы
2)Бесформенные сферы
3)Прекращение восприятия и чувствования
4)Шесть видов сверхспособностей

----------


## sergey

Еще раз попробуйте понять вот эти слова: 



> В этой сутте Будда перечисляет свои достижения джхан и самапатти, а потом сверхзнания. Он не говорит, что сверхзнания достигаются только после достижения прекращения.

----------

Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Еще раз попробуйте понять вот эти слова:


Достижение Будды это его личные достижения,  так как он был всё таки бодхисаттой и стал Сам-Буддой, достижения его могут быть отличны от достижений, тех кто следует его пути открытым им.
Да и с чего вы взяли, что та сутта которую вы кинули более верна, чем та которую я вам кинул. Вообще любая сутта априори ставится под сомнение, ведь позже монахи многие сутты придумывали и искажали.

----------


## sergey

В сутте, которую привели вы, Будда перечисляет свои достижения джхан и самапатти, а потом сверхзнания. Он *не говорит* в ней, что сверхзнания достигаются только после достижения прекращения.
Будда учил, что сверхзнания могут быть достигнуты, если освоены четыре джханы, и в сутте, которую привели вы, не сказано чего то, чтобы противоречило этому.

----------

Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Такими темпами скоро появится первый русскоязычный архат ,в историческое время живем .

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> В сутте, которую привели вы, Будда перечисляет свои достижения джхан и самапатти, а потом сверхзнания. Он *не говорит* в ней, что сверхзнания достигаются только после достижения прекращения.
> Будда учил, что сверхзнания могут быть достигнуты, если освоены четыре джханы, и в сутте, которую привели вы, не сказано чего то, чтобы противоречило этому.


А как по мне в сутте которую я кинул вам указан порядок достижений.

----------


## Eugeny

> Такими темпами скоро появится первый русскоязычный архат ,в историческое время живем .


Если и появится, то ещё не скоро, длительность между достижениями очень длинна, похоже, что бы достичь одну сферу требуется не менее трёх-четырёх лет. Да и если появится то умрёт через неделю, если не станет монахом.

----------


## Kittisaro

> Брам прав. 
> Описываю например первую Джхану.


Если не сложно, опишите переживания своей четвертой джаны.

----------

Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Если не сложно, опишите переживания своей четвертой джаны.


1)Однонастроенная сосредоточенность
2)Чувство без болезненности и не болезненности, это можно описать примерно так, как если бы ощущения отдельны от вас, то есть вы ударили кулаком об стену, но не страдаете, потому что воспринимаете ощущение как ощущение, а не как боль или приятное ощущение.
3)Непоколебимое чувство больше можно описать, как сильную уверенность, безразличие, и беспристрастие(Упекха)

----------


## Аурум

Админы, пожалуйста, отделите оффтоп в отдельную тему!

----------

sergey (16.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (16.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> ну и зря вы так . надо людям доверять ) у вас же нет доказательств обратного . тогда зачем вы сами к этому стремитесь - если не верите в возможность такого ?ну и сами посудите. Одно дело когда человек говорит - я это испытал - похоже на то о чем говорят там то и там то. А другое дело - человек ни фига ничего не испытал -но говорит - дело обстоит только так и никак по другому . Вы к чьему мнению прислушаетесь?


У меня есть основания не доверять. Немало подобных неофитов просто повидал уже. Вот вы сами подумайте, если человек вам скажет: "Я достиг просветления", вы решите "ему доверять", потому что он так сказал? Или посчитаете, что он, как минимум, себя переоценивает? Особенно - если он в буддизме от силы пару лет, к тому же мирянин, даже не монах ,)

По факту проверить легко - и я об этом уже говорил всем подобным "мастерам медитации" - пусть приезжает к нам в центр, входит в джхану, а мы его иголкой уколем .) Если почувствует - значит то не джхана. Ведь в ней полностью прекращены любые телесные болезненные ощущения, даже самые минимальные, не говоря уж о сильных. Что-то пока никто из таких до нас так и не доехал. Наверное все "кандидаты" уже просветлели и ушли в ниббану ))

ЗЫ: Ну а то что у новичков в медитации могут происходить разные "чудесные ощущения" - это известный факт. Практически все говорят, что они у них случаются. У всех разные. Потом, если человек медитирует дальше, ещё несколько лет, то все эти ощущения исчезают.

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Богдан Б (16.07.2013), Дхармананда (17.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (16.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Наверное все "кандидаты" уже просветлели и ушли в ниббану ))


Что в Вашей традиции можно считать свидетельством того, что человек ушел в Нирвану?
Какие внешние признаки?

----------


## Zom

> Что в Вашей традиции можно считать свидетельством того, что человек ушел в Нирвану?
> Какие внешние признаки?


Умер и не переродился .)

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Богдан Б (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Поляков (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (16.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Умер и не переродился .)


А внешние признаки имеются. Кроме общих фраз?

----------


## Eugeny

Вообще общеизвестный факт, что эти сферы могут достигать не только буддисты, яркий пример Алара Калама(сфера отсутствия всего)и Удакка Рамапутта( сфера ни восприятия ни не восприятия), так же яркий пример Адвайта с её привязанностью к сфере безграничного сознания и йога. Так что для этого необязательно быть старожилой в Буддизме да и монахом, главное иметь опыт в медитации, а этот опыт у меня длиной уже примерно в 5 лет. Другое дело что намного ценнее достижение плодов(уровней) Арьи, по сравнению с этим любые сферы незначительны. Даже уровень Сотапанны гораздо важней чем любая сфера, не говоря уже о других уровнях Арьи. Можно достичь хоть того же ни восприятия ни не восприятие, и потратить после смерти жизнь впустую в верхних мирах. Но вот Арья гарантированно в ближайшие жизни достигает Ниббаны. У Арьи есть гарантии, у достигшего сфер нету.

----------


## Zom

> А внешние признаки имеются. Кроме общих фраз?


Имеются. Но при большом желании эти признаки (на некоторое время) можно подделать. Ведь это внешнее.

Хотя, при сильном желании, быстро и чётко проверить можно так - если подлинного просветлённого поставить в экстремальную ситуацию, когда есть реальная, а не мнимая, угроза жизни - то он, например, не сможет испытать ни малейшего волнения и страха. Или, допустим, его можно проверить на сексуальную возбудимость должными методами. У просветлённого любое такое желание полностью уничтожено и, соответственно, он никак не должен реагировать )) В реальности такие вещи специально никто, конечно, проверять не будет - особенно если речь идёт об "учителе" -)

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Богдан Б (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> А внешние признаки имеются. Кроме общих фраз?


Согласно суттам, архат по своей природе не может:

1. Намеренно лишить жизни живое существо.
2. Взять, подобно вору, то, что ему не было дано.
3. Быть сексуально активным.
4. Сказать намеренную ложь.
5. Накапливать имущество, подобно тому, когда он был домохозяином.
6. Действовать, исходя из жажды.
7. Действовать, исходя из отвращения.
8. Действовать, исходя из невежества.
9. Испытывать страх.

Так же он не может быть мирянином. Либо если мирянин достигает Архатства то гибнет через неделю, если не пострижётся в монахи.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Согласно суттам, архат по своей природе не может:
> 
> 1. Намеренно лишить жизни живое существо.
> 2. Взять, подобно вору, то, что ему не было дано.
> 3. Быть сексуально активным.
> 4. Сказать намеренную ложь.
> 5. Накапливать имущество, подобно тому, когда он был домохозяином.
> 6. Действовать, исходя из жажды.
> 7. Действовать, исходя из отвращения.
> ...


Предполагаю, это в результате полного следования "панчашиле" (на уровне сознания, языка и тела) можно достичь.




> Так же он не может быть мирянином. Либо если мирянин достигает Архатства то гибнет через неделю, если не пострижётся в монахи.


Как происходит гибель? И почему? Безпричинно?

----------


## Eugeny

> Предполагаю, это в результате полного следования "панчашиле" (на уровне сознания, языка и тела) можно достичь.
> 
> 
> 
> Как происходит гибель? И почему? Безпричинно?


Причина есть, слишком велик груз Ниббаны для мирской жизни.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Причина есть, слишком велик груз Ниббаны для мирской жизни.


Суицид?

----------


## Eugeny

> Суицид?


Может быть и суицид, может смерть от голода.Наверное по разному бывает.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Может быть и суицид, может смерть от голода.Наверное по разному бывает.


То есть. Архат ни чего не чувствует, ни чего не желает, не испытывает никаких чувств, и от этого Сансара кажется ему бессмысленной?

----------


## Eugeny

> То есть. Архат ни чего не чувствует, ни чего не желает, не испытывает никаких чувств, и от этого Сансара кажется ему бессмысленной?


Ну насчёт ощущений не знаю, желаний у него точно нет, чувства я так понимаю он тоже отбросил. Кажется ли ему Сансара бессмысленной, думаю, что да.

----------


## Дмитрон

Аюбован)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

В разделе "Тибетский буддизм > Дзогчен"

Сплошная Тхеравада, Дзен и Гелуг  :Smilie: )) весело тут у вас.

----------


## Аурум

> В разделе "Тибетский буддизм > Дзогчен"
> 
> Сплошная Тхеравада, Дзен и Гелуг )) весело тут у вас.


Ага, прекрасная тема!
Тхеравадины спорят о правильности понимания ПК и учат как правильно практиковать и понимать Тхераваду Дмитрона, и всё это на ветке Дзогчена в теме про медитацию на пустоту.

----------

Дхармананда (17.07.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Эделизи (18.07.2013)

----------


## Styeba

Прошу прощения, если кому-то охота покидать тапками - пли, но в школе, в которой я длительное время работал, разделяли бхавану соответствующей джханы и соответствующее самадхи. Бхавану уловить и удерживать сравнительно несложно, а вот самадхи, из которого и выходят на иддхи - это уже вполне себе считается достижением.

----------

Eugeny (16.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

В Аге был раньше практик, который погружался в самадхи так надолго, что у него отрастала борода за это время и вывести его из этого состояния мжно было только шелестом карт возле уха. Он узнавал этот звук, поскольку был заядлым картежником. Иголки он не чувствовал и вобще ни на что не отзывался кроме звука карт.

----------

Германн (16.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

Да не вопрос ) Можно иголками и не колоть. Меня, в принципе, устроит, если человек 8 часов неподвижно сможет просидеть в медитации, не шелохнувшись .) Потому что, по своему опыту знаю, более 2 часов сидеть в медитации крайне дискомфортно. Всё начинает сильно ныть и болеть .) А если без труда и проблем человек сидит по пол-суток на одном месте в кайфе джханы - то почему бы им не восхититься? -)

----------

Дхармананда (17.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Прошу прощения, если кому-то охота покидать тапками - пли, но в школе, в которой я длительное время работал, разделяли бхавану соответствующей джханы и соответствующее самадхи. Бхавану уловить и удерживать сравнительно несложно, а вот самадхи, из которого и выходят на иддхи - это уже вполне себе считается достижением.


У вас, поди, самадхи определяли как "опупизм, из которого выходят на иддхи"?

----------


## Styeba

> У вас, поди, самадхи определяли как "опупизм, из которого выходят на иддхи"?


У нас самадхи определяли как состояние, при котором прекращается дыхание и сердцебиение, реализуемое при длительном удержании бхаваны. Иддхи не интересовали.
Если быть более точным - при вхождении праны в Сушумну.

----------

Ашвария (16.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> У нас самадхи определяли как состояние, при котором прекращается дыхание и сердцебиение, реализуемое при длительном удержании бхаваны. Иддхи не интересовали.
> Если быть более точным - при вхождении праны в Сушумну.


А ведь в любом случае прана идёт сквозь этот центр, потому эта Ваша последняя фраза лишняя. А в остальном это так, естесственно, и в нашей традиции, в точности. С той оговоркой, что без развития некоторых то что Вы говорите иддхи, самадхи не бывает, а бывает самозаблуждение, но об этом видимо не принято говорить.
Вы когда пранаяму совершаете, тоже ведь циркулирование энергии через макушку происходит, вход, да?

----------


## Styeba

> А ведь в любом случае прана идёт сквозь этот центр, потому эта Ваша последняя фраза лишняя. А в остальном это так, естесственно, и в нашей традиции, в точности. С той оговоркой, что без развития некоторых то что Вы говорите иддхи, самадхи не бывает, а бывает самозаблуждение, но об этом видимо не принято говорить.
> Вы когда пранаяму совершаете, тоже ведь циркулирование энергии через макушку происходит, вход, да?


В любых случаях она входит в моменты перехода вдоха в выдох и наоборот, точки поворота. Фишка в том, чтобы ввести туда сознание. Но обычно для простоты употребляется именно такой термин, учитывая, что все заинтересованные знакомы с матчастью.

----------

Ашвария (16.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> В любых случаях она входит в моменты перехода вдоха в выдох и наоборот, точки поворота. Фишка в том, чтобы ввести туда сознание. Но обычно для простоты употребляется именно такой термин, учитывая, что все заинтересованные знакомы с матчастью.


Спасибо, Вы говорите очень правильное. Но вообще-то если честно до собственных развитий или проявлений иддхи тогда как-то вообще нет никакого дела, так и до прочего всего, цель другая быть в самадхи, это у нас.
(это как на Родине побывать, вот. Другое в русском языке говорить не умею  :Smilie: )

----------


## Styeba

> Спасибо, Вы говорите очень правильное. Но вообще-то если честно до собственных развитий или проявлений иддхи тогда как-то вообще нет никакого дела, так и до прочего всего, цель другая быть в самадхи, это у нас.
> (это как на Родине побывать, вот. Другое в русском языке говорить не умею )


Согласен, об иддхи я упомянул только в связи с прениями выше в теме насчет надобности или ненадобности их для джхан. А вообще сейчас я отъявленный тхеравадин, для которого иддхи - чуть ли не ругательство  :Smilie:

----------


## Наталья

> Такими темпами скоро появится первый русскоязычный архат ,в историческое время живем .


Чувака стричь в монахи надо быстрее, а то вдруг достигнет архатства нестриженным - какая-нить корова забодает народное достояние.




> Брам прав. 
> Описываю например первую Джхану.
>  1)Ум направляет и удерживает всё внимание на объекте
>  2)Далее удерживая ум на объекте, не остаётся ничего кроме объекта на которое направлено внимание, всё сосредоточен только на объекте, и никаких мыслей действительно там нет вообще
>  3)Испытывается восторг и счастье настолько что даже льются слёзы.


 ЫМХО, это не джхана, а сентиментальность. В джхане помимо прочего, как ее описывают, еще и полное отсутствие восприятия тела и звуков должно быть.




> Чувство без болезненности и не болезненности, это можно описать примерно так, как если бы ощущения отдельны от вас, то есть вы ударили кулаком об стену, но не страдаете, потому что воспринимаете ощущение как ощущение, а не как боль или приятное ощущение.


 - смотрите, деперсонализацию можете заработать себе, а это вполне себе показание для лечения мозгоправом.

----------


## Ашвария

> - смотрите, деперсонализацию можете заработать себе, а это вполне себе показание для лечения мозгоправом.


Не-а, Ваш ИМХ не подтверждается практически. Братан такое в Индии перенёс, когда на ретрит не попал (проспал), а медитировал прямо у себя на постельной циновке. И он нормальный, вот. И другие многие нормальные. Ишо: про *я* и имхи там никто тогда и не думает вообще. Это хорошая практика. Она не самостная. Это я про знакомую группу одного Учителя. Он очень хороший и добрый  :Smilie:  и красивый.

----------


## Greedy

> смотрите, деперсонализацию можете заработать себе, а это вполне себе показание для лечения мозгоправом.


Это нормально.
Подавляющее большинство в медитации культивируют не стабильность в созерцании объекта, а пребывание в экзальтированном состоянии сознания, когда всё воспринимается несколько иначе. Самым частым случаем является культивация изолированности себя от всего остального. Ведёт такая культивация как раз к тому, что Вы описали - деперсонализации. Из неё происходит сильнейшая депрессия и попытки суицида.

Опытные инструкторы по медитации обычно сразу объясняют, что если возникает подобное чувство отделённости себя, то следует немедленно прекратить медитацию и оставить любые попытки медитировать на некоторое время, пока сознание не вернётся в привычное русло.
Цель буддийской медитации прозрения - растворить я в воспринимаемом, а не отделить его.
Цель медитации сосредоточения - взять под контроль процесс восприятия, а не отделиться от него.

----------

Альбина (16.07.2013), Ашвария (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Не-а, Ваш ИМХ не подтверждается практически. Братан такое в Индии перенёс, когда на ретрит не попал (проспал), а медитировал прямо у себя на постельной циновке. И он нормальный, вот. И другие многие нормальные. Ишо: про *я* и имхи там никто тогда и не думает вообще. Это хорошая практика. Она не самостная. Это я про знакомую группу одного Учителя. Он очень хороший и добрый  и красивый.


Но ведь ваш брат не называет это "джханой". Опыт и опыт. А если зависать в опыте, да к тому же неправильно понятом, то можно, думается мне, заработать не очень хорошие психологические последствия, иначе бы психиатрические заведения не полнились бы психонавтами всех мастей.

----------

Германн (16.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Это нормально.
> Подавляющее большинство в медитации культивируют не стабильность в созерцании объекта, а пребывание в экзальтированном состоянии сознания, когда всё воспринимается несколько иначе. Самым частым случаем является культивация изолированности себя от всего остального. Ведёт такая культивация как раз к тому, что Вы описали - деперсонализации. Из неё происходит сильнейшая депрессия и попытки суицида.
> 
> Опытные инструкторы по медитации обычно сразу объясняют, что если возникает подобное чувство отделённости себя, то следует немедленно прекратить медитацию и оставить любые попытки медитировать на некоторое время, пока сознание не вернётся в привычное русло.
> Цель буддийской медитации прозрения - растворить я в воспринимаемом, а не отделить его.
> Цель медитации сосредоточения - взять под контроль процесс восприятия, а не отделиться от него.


 - вот мильон плюсов. Действительно, как возможны джановые факторы, такие, как глубокое сосредоточение на объекте, если присутствует экзальтация? Это же мешающее чвство во всей его красе, к тому же оно оттягивает внимание от объекта на себя.

----------


## Жека

> Брам прав. 
> Описываю например первую Джхану.
> 1)Ум направляет и удерживает всё внимание на объекте
> 2)Далее удерживая ум на объекте, не остаётся ничего кроме объекта на которое направлено внимание, всё сосредоточен только на объекте, и никаких мыслей действительно там нет вообще
> 3)Испытывается восторг и счастье настолько что даже льются слёзы.


Витакка и вичара - основные факторы первой дьяны.
Евгений, Вы себя обманываете.

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Да не вопрос ) Можно иголками и не колоть. Меня, в принципе, устроит, если человек 8 часов неподвижно сможет просидеть в медитации, не шелохнувшись .) Потому что, по своему опыту знаю, более 2 часов сидеть в медитации крайне дискомфортно. Всё начинает сильно ныть и болеть .) А если без труда и проблем человек сидит по пол-суток на одном месте в кайфе джханы - то почему бы им не восхититься? -)


Ага, и потом хвать и за интернет - поделиться:-)
А заодно написать (см недавнюю тему Евгения)

Интересно бывали ли у кого нибудь странные, бредовые медитации, например произвольные движения и пассы руками, отрыжки, или например такое, что руки сами по себе двигают снизу вверх от живота ко рту, и в этот момент отрыжка из рта происходит,либо вверх рука или руки поднимаются сами, либо вперед делает какие то пассы напоминающие потрясывание. Бывает вообще потрясывает тело. Может это какие то проблемы с физиологией тела происходят? Что самое главное, что во время этих "Спецэффектов" становится как то легче. Единственный минус, эти потехи отвлекают от медитации.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> У нас самадхи определяли как состояние, при котором прекращается дыхание и сердцебиение, реализуемое при длительном удержании бхаваны. Иддхи не интересовали.
> Если быть более точным - при вхождении праны в Сушумну.


Ох ты е - мое...
Во- первых, в самадхи дыхание и сердцебиение не останавливается.
Во- вторых, человек не дышит лишь в двух случаях - под водой и в гробу. В третьей дьяне возникает ВИДИМОСТЬ прекращения дыхания, оно становится незаметным просто.
ПС: бхавана - это и есть медитация (точнее - "построение").
Ко такая сушумна?

----------


## Наталья

> Ага, и потом хвать и за интернет - поделиться:-)
> А заодно написать (см недавнюю тему Евгения)
> 
> Интересно бывали ли у кого нибудь странные, бредовые медитации, например произвольные движения и пассы руками, отрыжки, или например такое, что руки сами по себе двигают снизу вверх от живота ко рту, и в этот момент отрыжка из рта происходит,либо вверх рука или руки поднимаются сами, либо вперед делает какие то пассы напоминающие потрясывание. Бывает вообще потрясывает тело. Может это какие то проблемы с физиологией тела происходят? Что самое главное, что во время этих "Спецэффектов" становится как то легче. Единственный минус, эти потехи отвлекают от медитации.


У меня, как только сосредоточишься, начинает рот как будто наполняться слюной и приходится постоянно сглатывать. Аццки отвлекает.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ага, и потом хвать и за интернет - поделиться:-)
> А заодно написать (см недавнюю тему Евгения)...


Да ладно, хватит уж парня ругать. Жалко мне его стало. Его заблуждения-то искренние. Не упорствовал бы только в них.

----------

Тао (09.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Но ведь ваш брат не называет это "джханой". Опыт и опыт. А если зависать в опыте, да к тому же неправильно понятом, то можно, думается мне, заработать не очень хорошие психологические последствия, иначе бы психиатрические заведения не полнились бы психонавтами всех мастей.


Это просто один из этапов. 
А джханами и тем более иддхами у нас в традиции демонстрироваться/светиться считается неприлично.
Про зависать на ЭТАПЕ опыта, о чём Вы говорите, да ещё и строить самолюбование себя в этом этапе - тут целиком и полностью с Вами согласная. На то Учитель: тыкнул носом человека и объяснил, чему тот конкретно возликовал в своей песочнице, вот. А ежели человек убёг из песочницы хвастаться, да ещё и учительствовать может быть даже, так Учитель за им бегать не станет, потому шо этот хвастунишка сам этого не хочет. И да, есть такие которые попадают в раж и потом в секты, члены которых от этого тащатся, и у меня таких трое лежало когда-то, но ни один из них не Буддист был вообще. Именно у них возникало изменённое состояние сознания, все мышцы напряжены как дерево, пот и слёзы льются струями, и болтают-болтают-болтают, да всюду *я* вставляют. А в Буддийской (да и не только) такой практике вообще не говорят, и никакого я-не-я там нет. Сидит себе человек, улыбается да плачет. И совсем-совсем яснее ясного у него при выходе сознание. Логичен и последователен. Любой психиатр Вам скажет что вызов ложный: спал и встал. И себя в этом состоянии люди не могут повредить, в отличие от тех иных (один, если интересно, был баптист-адвентист)

----------


## Жека

> Да ладно, хватит уж парня ругать. Жалко мне его стало. Его заблуждения-то искренние. Не упорствовал бы только в них.


Не только жалко - еще и страшно.
Я- то нагляделась в ЮВА на йогинов... Наслышана про "архатов" в дурках, а они все- таки не в Москве жили, а с Сангхой, и все равно. Страшно это.

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Богдан Б (17.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (16.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Это просто один из этапов. 
> А джханами и тем более иддхами у нас в традиции демонстрироваться/светиться считается неприлично.
> Про зависать на ЭТАПЕ опыта, о чём Вы говорите, да ещё и строить самолюбование себя в этом этапе - тут целиком и полностью с Вами согласная. На то Учитель: тыкнул носом человека и объяснил, чему тот конкретно возликовал в своей песочнице, вот. А ежели человек убёг из песочницы хвастаться, да ещё и учительствовать может быть даже, так Учитель за им бегать не станет, потому шо этот хвастунишка сам этого не хочет. И да, есть такие которые попадают в раж и потом в секты, члены которых от этого тащатся, и у меня таких трое лежало когда-то, но ни один из них не Буддист был вообще. Именно у них возникало изменённое состояние сознания, все мышцы напряжены как дерево, пот и слёзы льются струями, и болтают-болтают-болтают, да всюду *я* вставляют. А в Буддийской (да и не только) такой практике вообще не говорят, и никакого я-не-я там нет. Сидит себе человек, улыбается да плачет. И совсем-совсем яснее ясного у него при выходе сознание. Логичен и последователен. Любой психиатр Вам скажет что вызов ложный: спал и встал. И себя в этом состоянии люди не могут повредить, в отличие от тех иных (один, если интересно, был баптист-адвентист)


Леся, настоящий учитель не даст ученику привязываться к этим состояниям и загордиться. Наоборот, самое продвижение - это не иддхи и прочее, а когда к людям добрее, уравновешеннее и между побуждением и делом-словом появился зазор, когда чел может это умственное движение отследить, и не рубить с плеча. Хотя бы чуть чуть развитые эти качества.

----------


## Ашвария

> Леся, настоящий учитель не даст ученику привязываться к этим состояниям и загордиться. Наоборот, самое продвижение - это не иддхи и прочее, а когда к людям добрее, уравновешеннее и между побуждением и делом-словом появился зазор, когда чел может это умственное движение отследить, и не рубить с плеча. Хотя бы чуть чуть развитые эти качества.


Вот я про то и говорю.
Только это мы всё тему получается засоряем  :Smilie: 
Человек же в первом же посте же сказал, что передачи нет. Потому Учитель тут ни при чём, вот.

----------


## Eugeny

> Витакка и вичара - основные факторы первой дьяны.
> Евгений, Вы себя обманываете.


То есть вы считаете что Брам ошибается?

----------


## Жека

> То есть вы считаете что Брам ошибается?


Я знаю, что Будда не ошибался. 

– Так что такое, монахи, пятифакторное благородное правильное сосредоточение?
При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых способов поведения (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra).
Он пропитывает и насыщает, заливает и наполняет само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением. Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением.
Точно так же как мойщик или ученик мойщика бросает моющий порошок в медный таз и замешивает его, много раз сбрызгивая водой, так что этот шарик моющего порошка, – пропитанный, насквозь насыщенный, наполненный влагой внутри и снаружи, – все же не капает; так и монах пропитывает ... само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением.
Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением. Это первый способ развития пятифакторного благородного правильного сосредоточения.

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (17.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Я знаю, что Будда не ошибался. 
> 
> – Так что такое, монахи, пятифакторное благородное правильное сосредоточение?
> При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых способов поведения (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra).
> Он пропитывает и насыщает, заливает и наполняет само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением. Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением.
> Точно так же как мойщик или ученик мойщика бросает моющий порошок в медный таз и замешивает его, много раз сбрызгивая водой, так что этот шарик моющего порошка, – пропитанный, насквозь насыщенный, наполненный влагой внутри и снаружи, – все же не капает; так и монах пропитывает ... само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением.
> Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением. Это первый способ развития пятифакторного благородного правильного сосредоточения.


Если только это слова Будды.

----------


## Жека

> Если только это слова Будды. И не вижу тут к тому же упоминания слова Джхана


Какие основания для сомнений? 
Я вижу это слово на строке номер 4.
Это стандартной описание дьяны из Палийского Канона.
Странно, что вы сомневаетесь...

----------

Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (17.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ох ты е - мое...
> Во- первых, в самадхи дыхание и сердцебиение не останавливается.
> Во- вторых, человек не дышит лишь в двух случаях - под водой и в гробу. В третьей дьяне возникает ВИДИМОСТЬ прекращения дыхания, оно становится незаметным просто.
> ПС: бхавана - это и есть медитация (точнее - "построение").
> Ко такая сушумна?


Сушумна - это не то  :Smilie:  это когда вокруг да около другие люди ту же практику работают, практически, может так быть.
Человек имел ввиду Сахасрара: Лотос на макушке, оговорился значит. Не сердитесь пожалуйста.  :Wink: 
А самадхи есть расстояние между двумя сердцебиениями, однозначно. И естественно что человек тогда не дышит. МахаСамадхи - это когда ооочень долго вообще самадхи.
Вам видимо преподавали Шаматха, так это Сосредоточение, а не Самадхи.

----------


## Styeba

> Ох ты е - мое...
> Во- первых, в самадхи дыхание и сердцебиение не останавливается.
> Во- вторых, человек не дышит лишь в двух случаях - под водой и в гробу. В третьей дьяне возникает ВИДИМОСТЬ прекращения дыхания, оно становится незаметным просто.
> ПС: бхавана - это и есть медитация (точнее - "построение").
> Ко такая сушумна?


Во-первых, в той традиции считается, что дыхание и сердцебиение как раз таки прекращаются. 
Во-вторых, на грани третьей и четвертой джхан, опять-таки по данным той же традиции, дыхание именно что останавливается, что косвенно подтверждается многочисленными опытами с зарыванием всяческих ёгов под землю с закупориванием дыхательных отверстий. В тхераваде, да, утверждают, что становится незаметным, но я не вполне уверен, что описывается то же самое состояние.
Поддержание бхаваны, да, есть медитация. Ну и что?
Если я стану излагать терминологию и концепции других школ, это займет слишком много времени и места. Оно Вам надо?

/Человек имел ввиду Сахасрара: Лотос на макушке, оговорился значит. Не сердитесь пожалуйста. /

Отнюдь, я имел в виду именно Сушумну, центральный канал. Чтобы не очень далеко влезать в теорию (я так понимаю, это нежелательно), Савикальпа- и Нирвикальпа-самадхи связаны как раз с вводом сознания соответственно в Ваджра-нади и, если не ошибаюсь, Читрини нади, находящиеся внутри нее. Прошу прощения, если попутал порядок, уже давно работаю в другой школе, терминологию подзабыл.

----------


## Eugeny

> Какие основания для сомнений? 
> Я вижу это слово на строке номер 4.
> Это стандартной описание дьяны из Палийского Канона.
> Странно, что вы сомневаетесь...


А почему бы не сомневаться, если сам Будда предсказывал, что его учение через 500 лет исчезнет.

----------


## Аурум

В теме про вопрос о состоянии в медитации на пустоту в контексте *Мадхьямаки-Прасангики* и параллелях этого состояния в *Дзогчен* _внезапно_ активно обсуждают свои психические и физические состояния при медитациях тхеравадины... А также спорят меж собой и с индуисткой об этапах практики и тонкостях их понимания...

 :Big Grin: 

Весело!
Админы, ничего, что это тибетский раздел?

----------

Дхармананда (17.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (16.07.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Эделизи (18.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> У меня, как только сосредоточишься, начинает рот как будто наполняться слюной и приходится постоянно сглатывать. Аццки отвлекает.


Поэтому советуют медитировать с слегка приоткрытым ртом, а кончик языка все время касается нёба. Будет ощущение влажности во рту, не будет пересыхать и наполняться слюной.

----------

Германн (16.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А почему бы не сомневаться, если сам Будда предсказывал, что его учение через 500 лет исчезнет.


Не исчезнет, а исказится.
Вы лучше сомневайтесь в своих дьянах, а не в Каноне, который имеет твердую традицию передачи.

----------

Наталья (16.07.2013), Тао (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (17.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Сушумна - это не то  это когда вокруг да около другие люди ту же практику работают, практически, может так быть.
> Человек имел ввиду Сахасрара: Лотос на макушке, оговорился значит. Не сердитесь пожалуйста. 
> А самадхи есть расстояние между двумя сердцебиениями, однозначно. И естественно что человек тогда не дышит. МахаСамадхи - это когда ооочень долго вообще самадхи.
> Вам видимо преподавали Шаматха, так это Сосредоточение, а не Самадхи.


Мы тхеравадины всегда дышим  :Smilie:

----------

Наталья (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Не исчезнет, а исказится.
> Вы лучше сомневайтесь в своих дьянах, а не в Каноне, который имеет твердую традицию передачи.


А с чего вы взяли, что я не сомневаюсь, впервые я пережил это состояние несколько лет назад, один человек увидел это и когда я прикоснулся к его лбу он пережил тоже самое состояние, а потом пытался выдать меня за просветленного людям, но я упорно утверждал, что я не просветлён, с тех пор наши пути с ним разошлись. Да и к тому же если раньше это состояние было у меня не постоянным, то теперь оно постоянно, даже вне медитации.

----------

Ашвария (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Не исчезнет, а исказится.
> Вы лучше сомневайтесь в своих дьянах, а не в Каноне, который имеет твердую традицию передачи.


Ну а с чего вы взяли, что ПК полностью чист и неискажён?

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну а с чего вы взяли, что ПК полностью чист и неискажён?


Послушайте пожалуйста.
Палийский Канон ещё не весь переведён.  :Smilie: 
*Ребята, давайте жить дружно*  :Smilie: 
(Билли Леопольд Увача = кот Леопольд сказал)

----------

Жека (16.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

теперь тхеравадины столкнулись.

----------


## Аурум

> теперь тхеравадины столкнулись.


С индуисткой!  :Big Grin:

----------

Ашвария (16.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> А с чего вы взяли, что я не сомневаюсь, впервые я пережил это состояние несколько лет назад, один человек увидел это и когда я прикоснулся к его лбу он пережил тоже самое состояние, а потом пытался выдать меня за просветленного людям, но я упорно утверждал, что я не просветлён, с тех пор наши пути с ним разошлись. Да и к тому же если раньше это состояние было у меня не постоянным, то теперь оно постоянно, даже вне медитации.


Так это просто  :Smilie: 
у Вас один такой центр на руке открыт. И у меня тоже. И им надо бы учиться пользоваться шоб народ не стращать.
Вот пример как довела хорошего человека наново до ... сомнения в себе и обиды.
Попросил академик показать курсантам в реанимации пару больных. А там один человек лежит в белой горячке, осложнённой отёком головного мозга. Овощ типа. Академик расписал курсантам что это за такое, и как скоро этот человек умирать будет. И повторяет шо не воспринимает внешних раздражителей и не говорит. А я сперва недослушала, вот. Спрашиваю:
- Что, надо поговорить с ним, что ли?
Тут молчание - подумала, знак согласия. Тыкнула ему пальцем [сознательно, естественно] в район упомянутой сегодня Сушумны - и он включился. Позадавали ему академик с курсантами вопросы какие хотели, тот всё им поотвечал как мог. Аж вспотел весь. Потом говорю:
- Всё, да?
Опять тыкнула туда пальцем, типа ему спать пора сказала, и ушла. Между прочим он в тот вечер из белой горячки вышел, ну и не умер естественно. Вот и говорю: нечего в народ пальцами при академиках тыкать, ато потом эти потыканные себя академиками мнят иногда. Вот и Ваш неизвестно в куда убёг.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А с чего вы взяли, что я не сомневаюсь, впервые я пережил это состояние несколько лет назад, один человек увидел это и когда я прикоснулся к его лбу он пережил тоже самое состояние, а потом пытался выдать меня за просветленного людям, но я упорно утверждал, что я не просветлён, с тех пор наши пути с ним разошлись. Да и к тому же если раньше это состояние было у меня не постоянным, то теперь оно постоянно, даже вне медитации.


Скажите,что Вы в этой теме прикалываетесь,ну пожалуйста.((

----------

Akaguma (17.07.2013), Bob (16.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Скажите,что Вы в этой теме прикалываетесь,ну пожалуйста.((


Я начала ему отвечать, но поняла, что иногда лучше жевать, чем говорить )

----------

Pema Sonam (16.07.2013), Аурум (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Скажите,что Вы в этой теме прикалываетесь,ну пожалуйста.((


Нет,я вполне серьезен.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Я начала ему отвечать, но поняла, что иногда лучше жевать, чем говорить )


То,что он пишет,для плюс ещё собственное фото на алтаре..

----------

Аурум (16.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> То,что он пишет,для плюс ещё собственное фото на алтаре..


Это ваши личные загоны .

----------


## Kittisaro

> Витакка и вичара - основные факторы первой дьяны.


С этим спору нет. Тут вопрос точности перевода. А. Брам утверждает, что витакка и вичара имеют разные способы перевода. И он нашел для них, на его взгляд, наиболее подходящие и согласующиеся с его опытом значения. А именно не "направление" и "удержание" мысли, а "дрожание" или "бессловесное движение" ума к восторгу при отсутствии мыслей. Вот в чем вопрос - кто прав и как правильно перевести, пока не совсем ясно.

----------


## Жека

> С этим спору нет. Тут вопрос точности перевода. А. Брам утверждает, что витакка и вичара имеют разные способы перевода. И он нашел для них, на его взгляд, наиболее подходящие и согласующиеся с его опытом значения. А именно не "направление" и "удержание" мысли, а "дрожание" или "бессловесное движение" ума к восторгу при отсутствии мыслей. Вот в чем вопрос - кто прав и как правильно перевести, пока не совсем ясно.


Если говорить грубо, витакка - это мысль, а вичара - рассуждение, удержание.
Насчет Аджана Брама многое сказано на разных форумах. Я намеренно не комментирую это, чтобы не ввязываться в дрязги, но сама система, когда под свой личный опыт пытаются подстроить все остальное, всю традицию практики и комментариев - она не кажется мне заслуживающей доверия.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Это ваши личные загоны .


Уж лучше было бы так.
Но,тем не менее,перечитайте свои сообщения и подумайте,почему такие реакции на них,типа, первый российский архат скоро появится.

----------

Наталья (16.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> С этим спору нет. Тут вопрос точности перевода. А. Брам утверждает, что витакка и вичара имеют разные способы перевода. И он нашел для них, на его взгляд, наиболее подходящие и согласующиеся с его опытом значения. А именно не "направление" и "удержание" мысли, а "дрожание" или "бессловесное движение" ума к восторгу при отсутствии мыслей. Вот в чем вопрос - кто прав и как правильно перевести, пока не совсем ясно.


Основные дебаты на эту тему вовсе не по точности перевода идут. А по смысловой нагрузке. Есть сторонники такой джханы, в которой есть обдумывание и рассуждение. Ну типа, как когда сидишь и думаешь над курсовой или рефератом )). У них есть для этого ряд аргументов (главный - то что, в целом-то, витакка имеет стандартный смысл действительно как "мысль обыкновенная" (c)). А другой лагерь, тот же Аджан Брам, и не он один, утверждают, что быть такого не может, чтобы в джхане было такое банальное мышление. Аргументы такие, что, во-первых, есть сутта, где сказано, что в 1 джхане прекращается и угасает речь (вача) Имеется в виду, конечно же, внутренняя речь, внутренний диалог. (Хотя есть и другая сутта, в которой сказано, что самма-санкапы, которые тесно связывают с мышлением, не прекращены в 1 джхане, но прекращены во второй - это аргумент в пользу сторонников мыслительной джханы -)  Во-вторых, ссылаются на поздние Комментарии aka Висуддхимагга, где эти факторы объясняются как движения ума, а не как дискурсивное мышление. Далее, напирают на опыт - что, мол де, любой мало-мальский медитатор прекрасно знает, что даже в относительно начальной медитации мысли могут практически исчезнуть (и этого многим не так сложно добиться, если посидеть интенсивно на ретрите). Ну и плюс, ум с мышлением и ум без мышления отличаются по степени умиротворённости, а сверхчеловеческое состояние джханы явно должно значительно отличаться в умиротворённости, и значит мышления в ней быть не может. Поэтому делается вывод, что витакка - направленный ум, а вичара - удерживаемый, сдерживаемый. Функции ума, и никакие не размышления и изучения. В более высоких джханах от этих факторов избавляются как от грубых, когда уже не нужно ум направлять и удерживать, а он и сам прекрасно устаканился уже.

Я лично пока не определился кто из них прав, у всех аргументы довольно весомые. Но в суттах перевожу традиционно - как направление/удержание, а не как мысль/изучение.

----------

Bob (16.07.2013), Kittisaro (16.07.2013), Богдан Б (17.07.2013), Германн (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013), Ритл (16.07.2013), Сергей Хабаров (16.07.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> С этим спору нет. Тут вопрос точности перевода. А. Брам утверждает, что витакка и вичара имеют разные способы перевода. И он нашел для них, на его взгляд, наиболее подходящие и согласующиеся с его опытом значения. А именно не "направление" и "удержание" мысли, а "дрожание" или "бессловесное движение" ума к восторгу при отсутствии мыслей. Вот в чем вопрос - кто прав и как правильно перевести, пока не совсем ясно.


А может и не надо переводить. Витакка - это когда ум витает около объекта, а Вичара - когда очарован, заинтересован, созерцает, но не "защёлкнут" на объекте. Это моё понимание. Эти два качества предают первой дхьяне некоторую размытую границу. Слышал, как монахам рекомендовали закрепляться на второй дхьяне, она, видимо, более конкретна. Просто, по мне "направление" - это усилие, которое ведёт к напряжению. Нимитта и так красивая, просто дать уму "повитать" и "очароваться".

----------


## Zom

> Нимитта и так красивая, просто дать уму "повитать" и "очароваться".


Насчёт нимитты тоже дебаты ещё те. Некоторые говорят, что нимитта (описанная в Висуддхимагге) - это схоластика, выдумка, неправильное толкование. Аргументы тоже есть и в ту и в другую сторону.

----------

Германн (16.07.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Аргументы такие, что, во-первых, есть сутта, где сказано, что в 1 джхане прекращается и угасает речь (вача) Имеется в виду, конечно же, внутренняя речь, внутренний диалог. (Хотя есть и другая сутта, в которой сказано, что самма-санкапы, которые тесно связывают с мышлением, не прекращены в 1 джхане, но прекращены во второй - это аргумент в пользу сторонников мыслительной джханы -)


А можно озвучить эти сутты, на которые идёт отсылка?

----------


## Zom

Можно. Про речь (и, кстати, про прекращение дыхания в 4 джхане) - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Про прекращение устремлений (санкапы):

"And what are skillful resolves? Being resolved on renunciation (freedom from sensuality), on non-ill will, on harmlessness. These are called skillful resolves. What is the cause of skillful resolves? Their cause, too, has been stated, and they are said to be perception-caused. Which perception? — for perception has many modes & permutations. Any renunciation-perception, non-ill will-perception or harmlessness-perception: That is the cause of skillful resolves. Now where do skillful resolves cease without trace? Their cessation, too, has been stated: There is the case where a monk, with the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, enters & remains in the second jhana

МН 78 - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....078.than.html

Сказано, что умелые санкапы прекращаются во второй джхане. А неумелые уже в первой (оно и так понятно).

Однако, к слову, санкапы, это, всё же, не совсем синоним мыслей. Есть ещё одна сутта, где сказано, что вначале появляются санкапы, а вследствие них - соответствующие мысли (sankapa > vitakka). Поэтому я стал переводить второй фактор пути как Правильное устремление (англ. аналог тоже есть и встречается иногда - Right Aspiration). Сначала есть общая устремлённость ума, затем следуют соответствующие мысли. За всем этим - уже конкретные поступки (речь, действия, средства к жизни - 3-4-5 факторы Пути). 

Поэтому, в принципе, если витакка-вичара 1й джханы соответствует санкапам, то, может, это и не совсем мысли, а некое предмыслие. Как раз - может - направление/удержание ума на чём-то.

ЗЫ: (Если переводить 2-й фактор  как "правильное намерение" - то этот термин тоже не совсем удачный, так как он зарезервирован под четану и подразумевает разовое конкретное действие, поступок, а не вектор мышления, коим, очевидно, является 2-ой фактор Пути).

----------

Германн (16.07.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Насчёт нимитты тоже дебаты ещё те. Некоторые говорят, что нимитта (описанная в Висуддхимагге) - это схоластика, выдумка, неправильное толкование. Аргументы тоже есть и в ту и в другую сторону.


Я просто не знаю, реально ли выйти на эти мелкие светящиеся частички, не созерцая свет и не затачивая "луч внимания". А частички, по мне, быстрый путь в зарождению блаженства, о котором, к примеру, говорится в Дигха Никае: 


> Он обливает, заливает, переполняет, пропитывает это тело радостью и счастьем, рожденным сосредоточенностью, и не остается во всем его теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано радостью и счастьем, рожденным сосредоточенностью.





> 26. (3) Сосредоточение на Сияющем Свете дает знание *тонкого*, отдаленного, загороженного препятствиями.


Йога-сутры Патанджали.

----------


## Zom

> Я просто не знаю, реально ли выйти на эти мелкие светящиеся частички,


Так я и говорю - может не быть вообще никаких светящихся частичек. В суттах об этом как-то ... никак. А вот ощущения тела, пропитанного восторгом и счастьем, да, сказано однозначно, да ещё и с метафорой яркой такой. Но ощущения - это ощущения. А световые частички - это частички ))

----------

Сергей Хабаров (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (17.07.2013)

----------


## Greedy

В тибетской традиции процесс развития в практике шаматха, плод которой, скорее всего, соответствует четвёртой дхьяне, описывается, что на определённом этапе стабильного, неподвижного сосредоточения, когда ум более ни на что не отвлекается (пропадает ощущение тела и внешнего мира), остаётся тонкое усилие, удерживающее ум на объекте, и ещё более тонкий процесс созерцания объекта. Далее пропадает усилие, удерживающее ум на объекте и остаётся только процесс непроизвольного созерцания объекта. После чего прекращается и процесс непроизвольного созерцания, остаётся только "абстрактное" чувствование без выделения объекта созерцания. И т.д. Ум, как бы, всё глубже и глубже погружается в происходящее.

Это нисколько не противоречит "бытовому" пониманию витарки и вичары, как направление ума к чему-то и рассуждение, рассмотрение объекта, которые являются основой функционирования речи. Отличия дхьяны, видимо, в том, что эти процессы направления и рассмотрения происходят в узких ограниченных рамках успокоенного ума, созерцающего один объект. Что позволяет переживать эти качества ума в чистом виде, а не через их функцию: подумал - описал.

----------


## Greedy

> Я просто не знаю, реально ли выйти на эти мелкие светящиеся частички, не созерцая свет и не затачивая "луч внимания".


Частички разные бывает. Чтобы что-то про них сказать, их надо как-то локализовать, описать, при каких условиях, в каких местах они возникают.

----------


## Eugeny

> Уж лучше было бы так.
> Но,тем не менее,перечитайте свои сообщения и подумайте,почему такие реакции на них,типа, первый российский архат скоро появится.


Вы слишком привязываетесь ко всему. И создаёте то мнение о словах которое хотите воспринять. Знаете в чём разница между мной и вами, если ваша фотография будет висеть на алтаре, в вас заиграет эго и самость, а если моя, мне это будет безразлично, для меня это лишь символ дхаммы, а именно момент принятие прибежища и и встреча с бханте. Да и вообще при жизни Будды алтарей не было, это уже поздние мирские навороты.

----------


## Люся Костина

Для начала необходимо зародить доброжелательность и сострадание к каждому человеку, в независимости от его заблуждений....  Все мы рождены в нечистом видении...  Потом уже разговаривать друг с другом исходя из за рожденной доброжелательности и любви друг к другу... Пустословие ,споры  и осуждение  ваших собратьев по дхарме путь совсем в другую сторону.

Стоит перепроверять свою мотивацию  ....

----------

Альбина (16.07.2013), Жека (16.07.2013), Наталья (16.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

В дьянах нет мыслей о чувственном мире, о Кама- лока, потому что в дьяне йогин покидает его (чувственный мир). 
Из-за непонимания этого и трактования витакка и вичара как мыслей о том, как сделать ремонт или какие туфли купить, и возникают такие споры. 
Под витаккой вичарой в первой дьяне имеется в виду, что если человек в нее вошел, например, в устремлении на метту, то тут есть мысли добра по отношению к существам. 
Если нет нимитты и витакка с вичарой, первой дьяны не достичь, а соответственно и всех других. Они должны быть построены одна за другой.

----------

Наталья (16.07.2013), Федор Ф (17.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Для начала необходимо зародить доброжелательность и сострадание к каждому человеку, в независимости от его заблуждений....  Все мы рождены в нечистом видении...  Потом уже разговаривать друг с другом исходя из за рожденной доброжелательности и любви друг к другу... Пустословие ,споры  и осуждение  ваших собратьев по дхарме путь совсем в другую сторону.
> 
> Стоит перепроверять свою мотивацию  ....


Согласен, но человек должен идти на контакт, обосновать свою позицию и тогда возникнет понимание.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вы слишком привязываетесь ко всему. И создаёте то мнение о словах которое хотите воспринять. Знаете в чём разница между мной и вами, *если* ваша фотография будет висеть на алтаре, в вас заиграет эго и самость, а если моя, мне это будет безразлично, для меня это лишь символ дхаммы, а именно момент принятие прибежища и и встреча с бханте. Да и вообще при жизни Будды алтарей не было, это уже поздние мирские навороты.


Ладно,не буду больше оффтопить.)
А фотографию свою просто не повешу.

----------


## Наталья

Насчёт нимитты скажу - да, она действительно такая, как описывается, даже удивительно, и по поводу свечения, и по поводу формы. И особенно по поводу странности - это явление настолько не похоже на обычные фантазмы ума, что обескураживает начисто. Вызвать его вот так просто фантазированием совершенно не реально, даже если знаешь описание. Фантазии и рядом не стоят.

----------


## Германн

> А почему бы не сомневаться, если сам Будда предсказывал, что его учение через 500 лет исчезнет.


На мой взгляд, надёжный способ отличить слово Будды от посторонних помех, это выделить то уникальное, что пришло в мир с буддизмом, чтоб его и держаться. Что в буддизме совершенно уникально, то идёт от Будды. 

_Сверх_-мирское учение уникально.
А мирское учение известно в мире и без Будды (без буддизма).

----------


## Greedy

> Насчёт нимитты скажу - да, она действительно такая, как описывается, даже удивительно, и по поводу свечения, и по поводу формы. И особенно по поводу странности - это явление настолько не похоже на обычные фантазмы ума, что обескураживает начисто. Вызвать его вот так просто фантазированием совершенно не реально, даже если знаешь описание. Фантазии и рядом не стоят.


Опишите то явление, которое Вы называете нимиттой?

----------


## Наталья

> Опишите то явление, которое Вы называете нимиттой?


Так точно так же, как описывается, к примеру, на сайте Тхеравада ру Аджан Брам "осознанность блаженство и далее"
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/M...beyond2-sv.htm вот на этой странице.




> она появляется тогда, когда исчезает дыхание; (3) она приходит только в случае полного угасания пяти внешних чувств - зрения, слуха, запаха, вкуса, прикосновения


 - но вот этого не было, точнее, как то это не отразила. А в остальном опсанию соответствует.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Так я и говорю - может не быть вообще никаких светящихся частичек. В суттах об этом как-то ... никак. А вот ощущения тела, пропитанного восторгом и счастьем, да, сказано однозначно, да ещё и с метафорой яркой такой. Но ощущения - это ощущения. А световые частички - это частички ))


А есть сутты, где говорится, что Будда концентрируется на неком объекте? Кроме метты и кладбищенской медитации. Дыхание, я так понимаю, по сутрам относится к сати.

К примеру в Дигха Никае:


> Когда он видит себя отказавшимся от этих пяти преград, в нем рождается удовлетворенность, у удовлетворенного рождается радость, от радости в сердце успокаивается тело, успокоившиеся телом ощущает счастье, счастливый сосредоточен в мыслях. Освободившись от чувственных удовольствий, освободившись от нехороших свойств, он достигает первой ступени созерцания, – связанной с устремленным рассудком и углубленным рассуждением, рожденной уединенностью, дарующей радость и счастье – и пребывает в ней. Это и есть часть его праведности.


Такое ощущение, что достаточно оставить пять помех и просто погрузиться в безобъектное созерцание. В котором, световые эффекты в пространстве ума являются лишь признаком погружения, а не объектом концентрации. Ведь Будда, где то говорил, что когда мы не цепляемся за объекты, то видим свет.

Это соответствует тому, что говорит Целе Нацог Рандрёл в "Светоч Махамудры":


> Люди больших способностей, "постигающие мгновенно", которые, упражнялись в прошлом, уже обрели свершение, могут освободиться сразу же, узнав свою природу, и их не требуется вести по постепенному пути через шаматху и випашьяну. Тем не менее обычные люди нуждаются в таком последовательном руководстве. Поэтому следует начать с упражнения в шаматхе с признаками, сосредотачивая внимание на палке, камне, образе Йидама или слоге, или же упражняться в практике ветров и капель и так далее. После обретения уверенности в этих практиках приступите к практике *превосходной шаматхи без признаков*.





> "Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых умственных качеств (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, чувством, восприятиями, конструкциями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. *Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату)*: "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".


АН 9.36

----------


## Степан Т

Сати - это памятование или внимательнсть, а дыхание предмет (объект) медитации. Ананапана-Сати - внимательность к дыханию

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Сати - это памятование или внимательнсть, а дыхание предмет (объект) медитации. Ананапана-Сати - внимательность к дыханию


А может так: А дыхание предмет (объект) памятования или внимательности, но не медитации.

----------


## Степан Т

> А может так: А дыхание предмет (объект) памятования или внимательности, но не медитации.


А что Вы вообще медитацией называете? Анапанасати - это и есть медитация на дыхании.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn118.htm

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> А что Вы вообще медитацией называете? Анапанасати - это и есть медитация на дыхании.
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn118.htm





> (1) Делая длительный вдох, он распознает, что он делает длительный вдох;
> делая длительный выдох, он распознает, что он делает длительный выдох;


Поднимая бокал с чаем, я распознаю, что поднимаю бокал с чаем. Это медитация? Наверное, проблема в слове медитация. Оно как-то не использовалось в древней Индии.

Сати - это сати. Самадхи - это самадхи. Сати приближает к самадхи.



> И каким образом четыре способа установления памятования, когда их развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводят к совершенству семь факторов пробуждения?





> (6) У того, кто расслаблен, чье тело успокоено, сосредотачивается ум.
> И когда у того, кто безмятежен, чье тело успокоено, *сосредотачивается ум*,
> то* возникает* "сосредоточение" (samādhi) как фактор Пробуждения.


МН118

Опять же Будда говорит, что ум сосредотачивается и самадхи возникает. А не то, что самадхи - это сосредоточение на неком объекте.
Это похоже на первую йогу Махамудры - Однонаправленность.

----------


## Ашвария

> Наверное, проблема в слове медитация. Оно как-то не использовалось в древней Индии.


Дхьяна - медитация.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Дхьяна - медитация.


А может - Самьяма. Проще забыть это слово - "медитация".

----------


## Ашвария

> А может - Самьяма. Проще забыть это слово - "медитация".


Самьяма - это пратьяхара практически, контроль над чувствами. Существо, достигшее контроля над чувствами, называют качественно виджитэндриях (виджиятэ+индриях).
Ближе к свободе от преходящего - дхарана, концентрация.
Ещё ближе - дхьяна, медитация (ну или глубокая медитация, это смотря у кого какая традиция).
И полная свобода от преходящего, иным словом полное слияние/растворение (у кого какая традиция) - это Самадхи.
МахаСамадхи - когда уже никогда в тело не возвращаются.
Таков санскрит. Но, конечно, это одна из множества граней значения каждого слова, это относительно сознания (по теме Индии). Ну правда не знаю как по-русски будет медитация и глубокая медитация  :Smilie:

----------


## Степан Т

> Сати - это сати. Самадхи - это самадхи. Сати приближает к самадхи.


Сати и самадхи - это два разных фактора Пути. Развитие одного фактора (сати) приводит к самадхи. (в контексте вопроса)




> Опять же Будда говорит, что ум сосредотачивается и самадхи возникает. А не то, что самадхи - это сосредоточение на неком объекте.
> Это похоже на первую йогу Махамудры - Однонаправленность.


При анапанасати, самадхи достигается при помощи памятования о дыхании.




> «Что такое сосредоточение, Почтенная, какие качества являются его предметами, какие качества являются его поддерживающими условиями, каково его развитие?»
> *«Однонаправленность ума является сосредоточением, друг Висакха. Четыре основы осознанности являются его предметами.* Четыре правильных усилия являются его поддерживающими условиями. Какое-либо взращивание, рост, развитие этих качеств являются его развитием».
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Одна их основ памятования - памятование о теле и частный случай - памятование по отношению к вдохам и выдохам (анапана-сати)
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...tipatthana.htm

----------


## Аурум

Цхултрим Тращи, перенесите, пожалуйста споры тхеравадинов в их раздел.

----------

Федор Ф (18.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да, покиньте форум, пожалуйста.


Тибетский форум - дзогчен предлагаете покинуть? Тхеравада поддельная чтобы рулила? Наталья, я так терплю, так терплю. Вы поразмыслите над своими изречениями, что ли.

----------


## Наталья

> Тибетский форум - дзогчен предлагаете покинуть? Тхеравада поддельная чтобы рулила? Наталья, я так терплю, так терплю. Вы поразмыслите над своими изречениями, что ли.


Нико, а разве вам я предлагала что-то покинуть?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Уважаемые друзья. 
> У меня есть вопрос к вам , помогите пожалуйста разобраться у кого есть подобный опыт 
> Практиками занимаюсь около 10 лет. Последние 5 лет изучаю Мадхъямику. Выполняю практики по шаматхе
> Передач на дзогчен у НН нет. 
> У меня есть вопрос , возникший в результате практик . Когда  выполняя медитацию на пустоту постигается  отсутствие Я"  .осознание и внешнее пространство переживаются нераздельными . Переживая это , обретается на мгновение состояние знания как все есть на самом деле.   Сначала это переживание мгновенное, потом постепенно оно становится все более стабильным , объединяя это состояние с повседневной деятельностью  во всем видишь " себя". Все что переживается ни отлично от переживающего. Есть ли какие то параллели этому состоянию  в дзогчен. 
> Спасибо


Люся,
Первое в дзогчене называется "ньям пустоты", а второе по словам похоже на "ньям отсутствия различий", но хотел бы у вас уточнить, как у вас сочитается отсутствие я и наличие переживающего?
Ньям это такое временное особое переживание, необычный глюк от непривычной фиксации ума  :Smilie:

----------


## Люся Костина

Если глубоко медитирую на пустоту  В этот момент   Когда происходит подобное узнавание... То внешнее пространство и внутреннее осознование становятся одним как бы... Т. Е нет ни того ни другого... И в этот миг я это трава, это облако и все становится мной... Но описать это трудно... Нет никаких ограничений... Любые Переживания являются просто игрой , проявлением  пустым и ясным... Радость или печаль нет разницы. Переживающий и переживание становятся одним и одновременно ничем. Как то вот так... 
Порой бывает что та концепция  которую люди воспринимают как "Я", это смутное  ощущение  эговости  как бы теряется, оно словно разваливается и это ощущение себя исчезает, тогда словно падаешь в обморочное состояние , словно падаешь в бездну где ничего... Вообще ничего... Тогда возникает страх.... , но когда приходишь в себя то переживается ясное знание того, что Я " это просто название . Но чтобы не происходило ни за что не держусь... Все происходит само... Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Нико

> Если глубоко медитирую на пустоту  В этот момент   Когда происходит подобное узнавание... То внешнее пространство и внутреннее осознование становятся одним как бы... Т. Е нет ни того ни другого... И в этот миг я это трава, это облако и все становится мной... Но описать это трудно... Нет никаких ограничений... Любые Переживания являются просто игрой , проявлением  пустым и ясным... Радость или печаль нет разницы. Переживающий и переживание становятся одним и одновременно ничем. Как то вот так... 
> Порой бывает что та концепция  которую люди воспринимают как "Я", это смутное  ощущение  эговости  как бы теряется, оно словно разваливается и это ощущение себя исчезает, тогда словно падаешь в обморочное состояние , словно падаешь в бездну где ничего... Вообще ничего... Тогда возникает страх.... , но когда приходишь в себя то переживается ясное знание того, что Я " это просто название . Но чтобы не происходило ни за что не держусь... Все происходит само... Спасибо за ответ.


Люся, где Вы этому научились?

----------


## Люся Костина

Не знаю... нигде, просто  следую тому что происходит само.

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю... нигде, просто  следую тому что происходит само.


Ну какая-то теоретическая база у Вас должна же быть?

----------


## Люся Костина

Постоянное наблюдение себя. 
Сначала размышления  а почему именно так работает ум... Потом через наблюдение глубокое понимание того что эго это " тюрьма" , которое является постоянным страданием из за собственной отделенности. Потом развитие 6 парамит и 4 безмерных... Как лекарство от эгоизма .... И все это постоянно...  А когда видишь результаты то еще глубже проявляется и понимание ...

----------


## Амир

> Уважаемые друзья. 
> У меня есть вопрос к вам , помогите пожалуйста разобраться у кого есть подобный опыт 
> Практиками занимаюсь около 10 лет. Последние 5 лет изучаю Мадхъямику. Выполняю практики по шаматхе
> Передач на дзогчен у НН нет. 
> У меня есть вопрос , возникший в результате практик . Когда  выполняя медитацию на пустоту постигается  отсутствие Я"  .осознание и внешнее пространство переживаются нераздельными . Переживая это , обретается на мгновение состояние знания как все есть на самом деле.   Сначала это переживание мгновенное, потом постепенно оно становится все более стабильным , объединяя это состояние с повседневной деятельностью  во всем видишь " себя". Все что переживается ни отлично от переживающего. Есть ли какие то параллели этому состоянию  в дзогчен. 
> Спасибо


Все состояния без исключения возникают из природы ума. Практики Дзогчен просто не смешивают переживание природы ума с относительными состояниями, возникающими из неё.

----------


## Амир

Т.е. в Дзогчен в принципе не делается акцента на переживании относительных состояний или отвержении этих переживаний, Дзогчен - это переживание природы ума.

----------


## Пема

нет никаких параллелей, нет никаких аналогий, пока есть умопостроения,пока можно на что-то опереться- вы продолжаете играть в игры

----------


## Алик

> нет никаких параллелей, нет никаких аналогий, пока есть умопостроения,пока можно на что-то опереться- вы продолжаете играть в игры


"Вся наша жизнь - игра,
 И кто ж тому виной,
 Что я увлекся этою игрой..."
 :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> "Вся наша жизнь - игра,
>  И кто ж тому виной,
>  Что я увлекся этою игрой..."


Всё лишь дхарма,
драхма-брахма, ангел мой.
Кн.Ю.М

----------

